# Should I trade by GN for a Rezound?



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time GNex user... got it first day. Problem is that the GNEX has weak radios (it does, let's not try to make excuses for it), and I live in an area that's got bad coverage. For the longest time this hasn't bothered me, but lately we've gone through a number of outages with Comcast, and when I lose the internet, I can't get it on my phone either which frustrates the crap out of me.

So, I have a chance to trade for a rezound. Should I?

Looking for some constructive criticizm... not fanboyism please.

Pros for Rez.
SD Card, better radios, camera

Pros for GNEX
slimmer, devs, thin

Thanks guys and gals. Looking forward to your imput... really on the fence right now.


----------



## stewyfallingup (Jun 4, 2012)

Which carrier do you have? And have you tried different radios. They also have boosters you can get to increase signal at your home. Just a thought

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rezound is only on VzW so I'm betting he has VzW. As far as the Rezound, IMO it's a giant piece of crap. My wife went through THREE of them before we just gave up on that thing. It had weak WiFi, the signal was no better than my GNex (but we live in a great signal area), the battery life was a joke and it has red buttons. I'd personally never trade a GNex for a Rezound. In fact I can't think of any phone I'd trade for a Rezound.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Agree with the other guy. Rezound isn't a great phone. Sure it does have better radios, but that's about it.

You'd be better off trading for a RAZR. I say RAZR since its likely someone would trade straight up with you. GS3 is a great phone, but no one will trade with you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

My girl has a rezound, i have a gnex, so i have a decently informative opinion. Dont do it lol. Like i said ..opinion..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My Friend has a Rezound which I unlocked and rooted for him. Gnex is way better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I really doubt you will get anyone telling you to switch. Especially since im pretty sure at least a handful of people on here upgraded FROM the rezound to the gnex.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Just take a look at the rezound forums. Almost completely dead. My mother has a rezound and I hate using it.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I had one and my wife has one. It's horrible, even with s-off. Not to mention it has pink soft keys lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

no way....you could easily trade the Gnex for a Razr or Razr Maxx (non HD version) and that is a step up from the rezound IMO.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

All,

And have you tried different radios. - Yes, I've tried every combination of radios for the GNEX

They also have boosters you can get to increase signal at your home - That was offered to me, but they run off of WIFI from what VZW told me, so still same issue, no Comcast, no Internet

My wife went through THREE of them before we just gave up on that thing - I'm on my fourth GNEX... so same thing

the signal was no better than my GNex - Not true in weak areas though...

it has red buttons - so?

Dont do it lol. - Why?

My Friend has a Rezound which I unlocked and rooted for him. Gnex is way better - Why?

no way....you could easily trade the Gnex for a Razr or Razr Maxx (non HD version) and that is a step up from the rezound IMO. - I don't think I could stand that screen though. If I could, I'd trade for the Razr M though...

Thanks guys, keep it coming.


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

My girlfriend had a rezound as a replacement for her thunderbolt. We also live in a poor service area and yes, her phones have had better signal but whenever I used her phone it was a nightmare. Sense sucks, especially if you are used to stock android. It wasn't long before her rezound crapped out and she was asking me to get her a nexus. Instead of a nexus I got her a RAZR and she has been great since.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

From the sounds of it, you're going to disagree with anything someone tells you. If you want to do it, do it. Nobody is stopping you. Go to the Verizon store, play with a Rezound. If you like it, switch to it. It's that simple. You're posting this question on a forum for the Galaxy Nexus. If you went to a Rezound forum and asked the same question, people would more than likely tell you to switch to the Rezound.

I will say that Rezound has Sense--which is lousy. Stock Android is superior and looks nicer. If you think Sense looks better, then obviously get the Rezound.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Um, how is the RAZR screen? I'm not sure how I could go from the GNEX screen that 540 qHD pentile.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> From the sounds of it, you're going to disagree with anything someone tells you. If you want to do it, do it. Nobody is stopping you. Go to the Verizon store, play with a Rezound. If you like it, switch to it. It's that simple. You're posting this question on a forum for the Galaxy Nexus. If you went to a Rezound forum and asked the same question, people would more than likely tell you to switch to the Rezound.
> 
> I will say that Rezound has Sense--which is lousy. Stock Android is superior and looks nicer. If you think Sense looks better, then obviously get the Rezound.
> 
> Hope that helped.


I politely disagree with you on this one... "you're going to disagree with anything someone tells you". I'm trying to be very unbiased on my decision, however I'm very unhappy about this in the first place. I really like the GNEX... and I'm being put into a corner.

Truth be told.... we take the fact that a smartphone is a phone first, and a "smart" device second for granted. Last time we lost power here thanks to snow I had no power for 12 days. Lost Home Phone, Internet, Cable... everything. Had to use my neighbors cell phone for any communication and am very thankful that he let me use it on a regular basis since I found out that my grandmother wound up in the hospital and we almost lost her. Not that great a time.

So, back on topic, we have wants and needs... and I usually put my wants first, needs second as far as phones go. Last three incidents put things in perspective. I need a phone that works. I can't help my poor coverage area.

I don't care about red buttons or physical vs virtual keys, fat or slim, etc... those are negligible.

What I care about is usability. I don't want a device that will choke, lag, freeze, have small font unreadable. So far I haven't read anything concrete that will really change my mind one way or another.... that's why I'm asking for additional things.

The RAZR has two big negatives for me.... screen and battery.

Trust me, I'm not too happy about this, but after the latest incident I need a phone that gets reception at my house.....


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

If it's possible, try to get one of the new RAZRs. RAZR HD. Screen is nice. Also, the old RAZR's screen isn't that bad. You'd have to be a huge stickler to notice too much of a difference. The whites on the screen are nicer. Moto has great radios and hardware. It's a nice phone.


----------



## RLC44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I got the Rezound when it was $50 and dumped my Droid X for it. I read a lot of good things about the screen resolution, the speed of the device and the quality of the hardware. I recently started considering getting a GN. I have found the Rezound to be a solid device. It's still S-On, but I found a ROM that I'm satisfied with and haven't felt the need to go that far with it. I can't stand the look of Sense so it was crucial to find a decent ROM. I LOVE the screen resolution on it. One of my issues with the GN is a screen issue that I've seen on several phones I've checked out in stores. When I go to other apps/screens, I can still see the home screen icons in the background. Like they are burned in if that makes sense. I haven't had any issues with reception on my Rezound and the camera has produced some solid pics. It's not that bulky, but I also have an Otterbox on mine (2nd most protection, maybe the Commuter). It's sturdy and certainly heavier than the GN without the case on it. I would prefer a device with more notification options (only Orange and Green lights on the Rezound). I haven't had any issues with the functions of the phone itself. I have a 32 gb card in mine and could probably get away with a 16 gb card. All of my music is on Music and I don't use my phone to watch movies or shows. My only real complaint is the battery life and that's a moot point when comparing it to the GN. The reasons why I've been considering a GN are as follows:

- Ongoing development and Cyan/AOKP options
- Aesthetics (capacitive buttons hidden, no red accents)
- Notification options

If those things don't matter to you, I think the Rezound is not nearly as bad as others have made it out to be and I think you might like it.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

iNate71, RCL54 thank you guys. I will look into the RAZR MAXX HD, but I honestly think no one will trade me that phone for my GNEX.

RCL54, that screen issue is called "Ghosting" It happens on practically all AMOLED screens, but I think that it's over-exaggerated on Store models because they're on 24/7, and usually spend most of the time on their home screen... take it for what's it's worth. If you're careful, and get a "clean" phone to start with you'll be OK.

Development is DEF! going to be better on the GNEX... but be aware, that this is not a Nexus S.... that dev. was CRAZY... you had Sense, AOSP, MIUI, etc.... with the GNEX you're basically stuck with AOSP or MIUI... not that that's an issue


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Answer: no.

/thread


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> iNate71, RCL54 thank you guys. I will look into the RAZR MAXX HD, but I honestly think no one will trade me that phone for my GNEX.
> 
> RCL54, that screen issue is called "Ghosting" It happens on practically all AMOLED screens, but I think that it's over-exaggerated on Store models because they're on 24/7, and usually spend most of the time on their home screen... take it for what's it's worth. If you're careful, and get a "clean" phone to start with you'll be OK.
> 
> Development is DEF! going to be better on the GNEX... but be aware, that this is not a Nexus S.... that dev. was CRAZY... you had Sense, AOSP, MIUI, etc.... with the GNEX you're basically stuck with AOSP or MIUI... not that that's an issue


Yeah, the ghosting is horrible on the in-store models. Not an issue for the real world.

Also, I doubt anyone will trade you a RAZR HD too. However, it's worth the money I think.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> Answer: no.
> 
> /thread


That.... was helpful.

/post


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> it has red buttons - so?


They're supposed to be red, but both of the Rezounds I've had were pink.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, and don't forget that they came out about a month apart from each other.... so I don't see the outdated, antiquated part.... especially since it beats the nexus in some benchmarks from what I've seen. And it's on ICS now.. Not, JB but how many phones are right now?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

let's keep it kinda civil from now on kids.

I would stick with the Gnex personally or get something different. The DNA is awesome but I personally wouldn't go backwards.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can see that some of you clearly need to trade your revoltingly vulgar language for something PG. If I see any more of these disgusting sexually explicit posts, I will start issuing warnings.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is my 14 yr old answer... 
http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Verizon-Galaxy-Nexus-vs-HTC-Rezound_id2938/page/4


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there some reason why you haven't considered the DNA?


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

I say dont do it because i have had the ability to use both. I personally think sense ui is utterly disgusting, but thats just me. And maybe there are aosp builds you can install im not sure because i havent looked. The rezound to me seems very laggy and choppy in terms of speed and fluidity. Examples being scrolling, animations, transitions.etc.. but again, custom development may fix that. this is also complete personal preference but after having the screen size of the gnex theres no way i could go much smaller now. I hold my girlfriends phone and ask her how she sees things on it lol. I completely understand your frustration with the gnex, after 4 different ones id be ready to try something else too, no matter how great i thought the phone could be if it worked properly. But there is no right or wrong answer as to what phone is better or best. It all comes down to what is best for you. Personally i think all these phone war pissing contests are extremely immature and pathetic at best. My gal loves her rezound and thats all that matters to her. Im also highly partial to community development and modding ability. In those regards the gnex suits me better hands down. I dont know if this is something that you are into a whole lot or not. But the bottom line is that its your device to own. If it works right and does the things you need it to do then id chalk it up as a win. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

skynet11 said:


> Is there some reason why you haven't considered the DNA?


It's an "offering" from VZW to try to make me happy, either for the poor coverage or because I'm on my fourth GNEX so far.... so my choices are Rezound or RAZR for free. Anything else is out of pocket expense which I can't justify.

On another note, DNA is WAAAY too large. I personally think that a great 4" screen is perfect, and 4.65 is the absolute top... no bigger or I might as well get a tablet.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> I say dont do it because i have had the ability to use both. I personally think sense ui is utterly disgusting, but thats just me. And maybe there are aosp builds you can install im not sure because i havent looked. The rezound to me seems very laggy and choppy in terms of speed and fluidity. Examples being scrolling, animations, transitions.etc.. but again, custom development may fix that. this is also complete personal preference but after having the screen size of the gnex theres no way i could go much smaller now. I hold my girlfriends phone and ask her how she sees things on it lol. I completely understand your frustration with the gnex, after 4 different ones id be ready to try something else too, no matter how great i thought the phone could be if it worked properly. But there is no right or wrong answer as to what phone is better or best. It all comes down to what is best for you. Personally i think all these phone war pissing contests are extremely immature and pathetic at best. My gal loves her rezound and thats all that matters to her. Im also highly partial to community development and modding ability. In those regards the gnex suits me better hands down. I dont know if this is something that you are into a whole lot or not. But the bottom line is that its your device to own. If it works right and does the things you need it to do then id chalk it up as a win.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Herbie...

I looked around, and I can install an AOSP Rom,though right now it'll be CM9, not 10







but that also means debloat at well 
I think I'll also prefer the slightly smaller screen.

I agree btw, I have a Playbook, an iPad, and a GNEX. I also wouldn't mind and HTC8X as well  ... it'd be nice to be rich!

"The rezound to me seems very laggy and choppy in terms of speed and fluidity. Examples being scrolling, animations, transitions.etc.. but again, custom development may fix that." <- This particular note scares me though. How bad was it?


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

you are welcome, im glad i can offer a bit of insight and i apologize i should have been more descriptive in my very first post in this thread. As for the lag and choppy ness, to me it was extremely noticable. I dont know if its just because i wasnt used to it at all or what. Maybe if i had a rezound and never used a rooted and rom'd gnex it wouldnt have stuck out so bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Herbie...

I'll scroll some forums looking for complaints of lag and see what it's like.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Dreamersipaq said:


> Thanks Herbie...
> 
> I'll scroll some forums looking for complaints of lag and see what it's like.


no prob man, i wish you the best and i hope you get a device that both works, and you like!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I came from the Rezound, good phone minus HORRIBLE battery. I left it behind and it was totally worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I came from the Rezound, good phone minus HORRIBLE battery. I left it behind and it was totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did you have the extended battery? If so how much bulk did it add?


----------

